# Debadge or leave it???



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

I have debaged all my other cars as I like clean lines on the back of a car. So, I am wondering about doing the same to my new car. What do you guys think?

With........









Or without.....


----------



## Duf (May 11, 2012)

my personal opinion, debadge


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Personally, I would leave it as it is.

I think debadging cheapens the look of a car.

A friend of mine bought a Vauxhall and debadged it, I said why, he said I don't like the name or the badge. I said why the f*** did you buy one then??


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I say without, just looks cleaner IMO.

I am having the same quandary with my A5 badges, though on Silver it doesn't seem to look as good without, or so different should I say........


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Yes i would leave it also :thumb:

Vauxhalls look terrible debadged thats just my opinion of course, you can get away with it but only on certain cars...


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

gotta say debadged, Not sure why but have alway though black cars look better debadged (well some anyways)


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Personally I leave it as it is. I always think that it looks like a car had been hit and not repaired properly if the badges are missing. 

I'm agreed with the Vauxhall comment, they do look really bad debadged for some reason.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

It just cheapens the look of the car for me, the cars name and brand emblem should stay put.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd leave it as well. Usually I'm in favour for de-badging but in this instance I think it would look like something is missing.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

debadge and colour code the "S" badge

You could do what i did and remove All badges only to replace them 2 months later with black ones (on a black car) Doh!

Very nice A4 I mean EXEO


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd say debadge, and I have debadged mine as well but when it comes down to it, it's your car, which one do you prefer?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

lovely car that,get rid of the name badge,leave the seat one and get a new reg plate made up,then its all clean looking at the rear to suit the rest of the clean look of the whole car,keep it shiny and protected and hey presto,bang tidy :thumb:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Leave the S but bin the EXEO. 
Nice looker wonder if the next Exeo will be the current A4?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I hope he does leave the S else he won't get in to the boot!

I'm having this dilemma with my Leon but on silver I'm thinking I'll leave it


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Personally I'd leave it with the badge on, I don't understand why people de-badge cars - you can still tell what make/model it is!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd say de-badge


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Leave it for me


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I would leave it personally, looks too plain without the badges.


----------



## sjolliff (Mar 16, 2009)

De badge for me.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Debadge it for me. I wouldn't have dreamed of it with my Leon but someone pulled off random letters and forced my hand, I loved it once it was done, gave it a big fat bum!

@Spoony, which Mk Leon? I have pics of a dark blue mk1 I can send if it helps make your mind up


----------



## whitewheels (May 1, 2012)

debadge it a much cleaner look

Paul


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Debadge, ALL cars look better without badges.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

debadged all mine at the back including the volvo bit and i think it looks way better

plus you use less tape when polishing...


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Keep it as it is :thumb: How are you getting on with the Exeo?? (You may remember from your thread a while back I work where you got it from )


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

I've the same car but in silver and the first thing I did when I picked it up was de badged it . Reason being when you catch your fingers on the X it's like sticking pins down your finger ends. On the plus side it makes my car look wider and lower for some reason . Great choice in car and sorry I ain't got any pics yet.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Debadge. They just look less fussy,I like the minimalistic look.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> debadged all mine at the back including the volvo bit and i think it looks way better
> 
> plus you use less tape when polishing...


You can't hide the shame of owning a volvo by debadging it :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> You can't hide the shame of owning a volvo by debadging it :lol:


get off b'hatch it is not a shame it is nice unlike you and your fecking obsession with JRG i mean you sad act.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

De-badge everytime


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Skuperb said:


> I have debaged all my other cars as I like clean lines on the back of a car. So, I am wondering about doing the same to my new car. What do you guys think?


No contest.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

De badge 

I just bought a brand new sportage and pulled the badges off as soon as it was home 

Not just because it's a sportage though, my 7 and M3 were also de badged 

WD


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Without!!!

I don't like any badges other than the manufacturers own; model, motor, trim gone. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

id leave it.i dont do mine.
i cant do the ones on the 407,the 0 has the boot popper in it.
in fact im going to be a rebel,im going to get an extra badge! i want a euro hdi badge with the green i .


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Depends alot on the look of the badges...if they dont come out alot, I'll leave them.

My gf daily ride, I have thought alot of debadging it, but can't make up my mind really...


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

PugIain said:


> .
> in fact im going to be a rebel,im going to get an extra badge! .


Thats exactly what i done so im not the only one :thumb: i put on a ///_M_ badge on the boot lid and it looks so much better IMO.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I debadge for a reason. It cleans up the bodywork (less places for grime to accumulate) and just generally looks fresher.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Jammy J said:


> Thats exactly what i done so im not the only one :thumb: i put on a ///_M_ badge on the boot lid and it looks so much better IMO.


Please don't take it personal but badging a non m car as a m is (IMHO) bad. When I had mine I went in my local car shop and he tried to flog me a ACS badge and couldn't understand why I didn't want it "because every BMW round here has one of those badges, mines the only one without and the only one with any genuine ACS kit on it" he thought about it, we had a bit of a laugh about it and he never offered again :lol:

WD


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow. Was not expecting my post to generate so many comments so thanks to all that have taken the time to respond. Really appreciate it. And thanks for the positive comments on the car. I love it. Had it just over a couple of months and I am chuffed to bits with it.

First thing I usally do with a new car is whip the badges off but I am so undecided with this car as I do think the EXEO badge does it give it something. I think its because it is central to the boot that makes its a bit different to others. As mentoned earlier in the thread the 'S' has to say as that is the boot release so it is only the EXEO that could be removed.

I'll keep mulling it over for a few more days then decide.

Thanks Guys:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it looks fine either way to be honest..

but if it was mine.. I'd take it off.

having seen a few of these in person.. it does look nice with the A4 styling.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

PugIain said:


> in fact im going to be a rebel,im going to get an extra badge! i want a euro hdi badge with the green i .


Hmmm rebellion... Maybe I should get one of these for my 13MPG V8...


----------

